# Stealth Profisha V Hobie???



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

I see a lot of stealths getting around on the forum now so my curiosity has got the better of me.
I am wondering how in particular the Pro Fisha's compare to the Hobie Adventure and Revo, both of which I've owned?
I'd like to hear from anyone who has had both and what do you reckon?
The PF 575 I imagine would have to be very fast in comparison? What sort of average speed would one achieve if you were paddling 6 km to your offshore fishing grounds?
What would be the max speed? Hoe do you like it after having a hobie? Would be hard to go away from the mirage drive, I'd reckon?
And how do you trolley them? Or do you have to carry them?
Look fwd to hear some comments.
Cheers,
Ken


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken, comparing a profisha with a revo is like comparing a sports car with an SUV. Twp kayaks, different uses, but both great for what they are designed for. If you want a yak to take through the surf, get a fat ski with internal rod storage. If you love paddling long distances and rough water (while not fussed about fishing) get a long ski. If you want a sexy ride, go for the glass. If "fishing" means trolling, a paddle yak is fine. If the launch is flat and you want to fish with rod in hand, stick with the hobie pedals. Not fast, not sexy, but a superior fishing platform. I've got a revo and a stealth fisha - best of both worlds.


----------



## viking1 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, they're the sort of comments I expected.
Hey Salticrack do you get out to the gneerings or the blinker ever?
If you do, how long's it take ya in the fisha? It used to take me an hour in the revo 13.
Bit quicker with the AI, certainly quicker coming back usually, with the onshore wind. 
I like to get out there but haven't in the rev 11, my current yak. Doubtful that I ever will.
The 575 fisha looks the goods for that sort of trip though?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Max speed is a bit of sophistry, really. What is important is speed maintained over a longer duration, say an hour or two.

From recollection K1 was happy to plan on managing 4k/h (is that right Trev?) on an unplugged AI in paddle mode.

I can maintain my Profisha 475 at 8.5k/hour in the flat. I don't think that it looses much in the bounce which actually helps keep the nose engaged (it lifts in the flat when you put the power down). Certainly 7k/hour. I was able to maintain go forward into the wind in 25-30kn.

Of course in AI mode wind is a good thing.

Check the "kayak review" section. Haven't updated my report on the 475 for a while (I will soon) but might help a bit. For that matter there is probably my report on the 575 prototype somewhere. Awesome machines.

The 575 is better behaved but I'm not sure much faster other than down-wind. Don't get me wrong, it IS faster just not by as much as you might think. Better stability and rock solid side on to the conditions.

I don't really manhandle the 475 without a trolley - I never use a trolley on my SIK which is 5.5m and 22kg - so no real advantage over the Hobie there. Though you can drag it easy enough in the sand by the side handle which tilts the yak and protects the blade rudder.


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

It's all about the big hatch. So good and a big reason I sold the hobie for a stealth. When going away I love being able to fit a paddle, 3 fully rigged rods and other bits in the hatch and chuck it on the roof, no need for anything in the car. Including fish on the return trip. Prob not much lighter than a revo 11 though.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Get one of each.  Then all bases are covered. I love my Revo, but the obvious surf advantages of the Stealth are hard to resist. I have a feeling I'll be a 2 yak family soon.


----------

